# BOXlNG DAY BLOW OUT DEC. 26 ONLY ALL CORALS $30, MORE DEALS INSlDE READ ON



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

BOXING DAY SALES ONLY 1 DAY DECEMBER 26 ONLY.

OPEN AT 10am TILL 6pm ON DECEMBER 26.

*SALTWATER SPECIALS.............

*
*ALL CORALS IN STOCK $30 plus tax REG. CORAL PRICES $40 TO $75

ALL FISH UPTO 50% OFF

EXMPLE MARINE FISH SPECIALS,

OCELLARIS CLOWN FISH $7.50 plus tax REG. $15. each

ALL DAMSELS $2.50 plus tax REG. $5 each

MANY MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS ON ALL MARINE FISH.

ALL AQUARIUM SUPPLIES 25% OFF EVERYTHING

MANY MORE IN STORE SPECIALS.

FRESHWATER FISH UP TO 50% OFF

AQUARIUM PLANTS 25% OFF.

ALL AQUARIUM SUPPLIES 25% OFF.

*


----------

